# Yard haunt pictures



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I posted the pix of the 2008 display in an album (not sure how to link to it). Just go to my Profile page and click on the Halloween 2008 album. I'm still working on the videos. More to come...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I see you have expanded! I like the mini maze the Tots had to go through to get to your house. Looks good. Will you have a video of the witches?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great faces on those witches. Are those the ones you sculpted over skulls?

Love those groundbreakers!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> I see you have expanded! I like the mini maze the Tots had to go through to get to your house. Looks good. Will you have a video of the witches?


Thanks, HJ! I'm working on the witches video over the next few days. My camera sucks at low-light stuff, so I'll be trying some tricks in MovieMaker to enhance the lighting.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> Great faces on those witches. Are those the ones you sculpted over skulls?
> 
> Love those groundbreakers!


Thanks, Roxy! Yes, the witches started out as a pair of Boris skulls. I used mache and Paperclay (love that stuff) to sculpt faces on the skulls. I didn't have time to make hands for them, but I'll add those next year along with a third witch.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! I love the faces on those witches, and that groundbreaker up front holding his head is sooo creepy!:jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

love that undead graveyard. The boris witches are great!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a great idea for a graveyard driveway!! good thinkin
angel pic is cool
I love your graveyard.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Very subtle, and a great utilization of space. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Jan 14, 2007)

Great looking display, Otaku!! 
I love the witches--I'll have to experiment with that Paperclay stuff.
I still like your dead girl in the rocking chair too!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great. How did the animated coffin hold up? I love that prop!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

You made great use of the driveway and really added interest to the whole pathway. I was surprised at how much you were able to do. Nice props too. The fencing looked great with your purple large bulbs, where did you find them? 

Looking forward to your movie and the animated props.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a great example of what you can do with a small space and some imagination.

I love those witches...they look real creepy, and I like the way they sit around the cauldron instead of stand.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done! I have a small yard as well and look longingly at the houses that have large front yards that are just begging for a nice yard haunt. LOL, Very creative use of space.


----------

